# 1 bulb t5 HO fixtures



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Do they exist? Can anyone send me a link?


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.petsmart.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=t5 ho&origkw=t5 ho&sr=1


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

The Hagen glo is the only one I know of actually.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+19759&pcatid=19759


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

how about..

www.fishneedit.com ???


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Those all show 2 lamp or 4 lamp fixtures


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the input, i saw the glo but thats really expensive for one bulb. I only have a 20 gallon but the nova 2x24 is really crappy and i need at least one more bulb. but 4x24 seems like excessive light.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

You could always omit a light from the socket to give you the outcome you are looking for.

I agree about the Glo light. I wouldn't waste my money.

Fishneedit as mentioned previously is a good fixture for the cost. You could maybe pick up one of those and adjust as needed


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

I got my glo on clearance at petsmart, they may have some in your area.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.commodityaxis.com/ProductDisplay.aspx?id=6

My brother in law has single T5 HO Helios fixture to provide additional actinic over his reef tank. It seems pretty nice. I don't think it was too expensive either.

Charlie


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

good link trackhazzard. Seems very reasonable in price


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

supersmirky said:


> You could always omit a light from the socket to give you the outcome you are looking for.


Not with T5 HO you cannot. At least with my 2x54W Hagen GLO T5 HO fixture. Take one bulb out, the other goes off.



supersmirky said:


> I agree about the Glo light. I wouldn't waste my money.


I agree, the single-bulb ones do seem a bit pricey. Prices have been coming down for them though. I got my single-bulb 54W T5 HO GLO one at a inventory clearance from a place the was going out of business. New for only $60.



supersmirky said:


> Fishneedit as mentioned previously is a good fixture for the cost. You could maybe pick up one of those and adjust as needed


I researched around on the internet on these and found too many people talking about the low quality balasts and workmanship of the fixtures and decided it was not worth it. You get what you pay for.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.kensfish.com/sumblazet5holights.html


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Rich...I didn't know that about having to have all the bulbs in. I guess it's like christmas lights, 1 goes out, they all do. haha.

For the price of fishneedit, you get a pretty decent setup. Granted it may not have the best stuff, but look at what you pay vs other fixtures.

My big complaint, is trying to find some 36" t5ho (12 of them) without spending $200 ughh. Still searching


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If you are handy get hold of a good retrofit kit and build your own.


----------

